# iki soru yapıyorum:-)



## piozaf

Thanks to everyone!

*Romanı türkçeye çevirenin adını öğrenmek istemez misiniz?*
*  ???*

1 question:
çeviri = translation

çeviriye =  to the translation.

çevirenin = to your translation  
çeviriyenin = to your translation

_I guess that the second construction is wrong.
Is there a rule for several word in the genitive case wich lose lust vowel?
_
2 question:

*Giderinin çokluğunu o hiç düşünmüyor mu?*
_Does he never think about your expense? _

Gider = who is going > adjective > expense
Gider + in = your expensive
Gider + in + in = of your expensive
*Ok?*


----------



## zorspas

piozaf said:


> Thanks to everyone!
> 
> *Romanı Türkçe'ye çevirenin adını öğrenmek istemez misiniz?*
> 
> 
> 1st question:
> çeviri = translation
> 
> çeviriye =  to the translation.
> 
> çevirenin = to your translation
> çeviriyenin = to your translation
> 
> _I guess that the second construction is wrong.
> Is there a rule for several word in the genitive case wich lose lust vowel?
> _
> 2nd question:
> 
> *Giderinin çokluğunu o hiç düşünmüyor mu?*
> _Does he never think about your expense? _
> 
> Gider = who is going > adjective > expense
> Gider + in = your expensive
> Gider + in + in = of your expensive
> *Ok?*



1- Let's see some examples

çeviri : translation
               Onun yaptığı çeviri iyi değildi. (His translation was not good)

çeviriye : to the translation(actually I'm not sure if this suits well)
               Onun yapacağı çeviriye ihtiyacımız yok. (We don't need (to) the translation he will do.)
Çeviriye yardım eden herkese teşekkürler. (Thanks to all who helped to the translation)

çevirenin : of the translator
               Kitabı çevirenin adını bilmiyoruz. (We don't know the name of the translator of this book)

çeviriyenin : You might have tried to write _çevirinin_ : of the translation
               Bu çevirinin telif hakkı bizimdir.  (We hold the copyrights of this translation)

2- Yes what you told here is true. But no one going nowhere, it simply means expense(s).
Gider = who is going > adjective> *expenses*--plural noun
Gider + in = your expensive
Gider + in + in = of your expensive

3- İki soru yapıyorum : This is meaningless, you can't MAKE questions, you can ASK questions. So it should be : "İki soru soracağım"(I'll ask two questions) or "İki soru sormak istiyorum"(I want to ask two questions) or "İki sorum var"(I have two questions).


----------



## piozaf

1- Let's see some examples

çeviri : translation
Onun yaptığı çeviri iyi değildi.

çeviriye : to the translation(actually I'm not sure if this suits well)
Onun yapacağı çeviriye ihtiyacımız yok.

çevirenin : of the translator (aynı) *Çevirmen: çevirmenin. Çevirici: Çeviricinin.*  
Kitabı çevirenin adını bilmiyoruz.

çeviriyenin : You might have tried to write çevirinin : of the translation
Bu çevirinin telif hakkı bizimdir.


----------



## zorspas

piozaf said:


> çevirenin : of the translator (aynı) *Çevirmen: çevirmenin. *Çevirici*: *Çeviricinin*.*


----------



## piozaf

Köylü-del villaggio, contadino. 
Birli-asso. 
Okuyucu-lettore. 
Konuşucu-oratore. 
Yoklayıcı-verificatore, visitatore. 
Zenginleyici-arricchitore. 
Deyici-dicitore. 
Sevici-lesbica. 
Çıkıcı-usciere. 
Alıcı-prenditore,acquirente.
Verici-datore. 
Çevirici-traduttore
 from my book


----------



## zorspas

piozaf said:


> Köylü-del villaggio, contadino.
> Birli-asso. ??
> Okuyucu-lettore.
> Konuşucu-oratore. ??
> Yoklayıcı-verificatore, visitatore. ??
> Zenginleyici-arricchitore. ??
> Deyici-dicitore. ??
> Sevici-lesbica. ??
> Çıkıcı-usciere. ??
> Alıcı-prenditore,acquirente.
> Verici-datore.
> Çevirici-traduttore
> from my book



Yes, çevirici is a word in Turkish but not used as the equivalent of translator. You can't use "çevirici" for "çevirmen". Çevirici is a technical word. (http://www.seslisozluk.com/?word=%C3%A7evirici&ssQBy=0)

The words I put double question marks sound very awkward to me.

check these words at www.seslisozluk.com


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> Thanks to everyone!
> 
> *Romanı türkçeye çevirenin adını öğrenmek istemez misiniz?*
> *  ???*
> 
> 1 question:
> çeviri = translation
> 
> çeviriye =  to the translation.
> 
> çevirenin = to your translation
> çeviriyenin = to your translation
> 
> _I guess that the second construction is wrong.
> Is there a rule for several word in the genitive case wich lose lust vowel?
> _
> 2 question:
> 
> *Giderinin çokluğunu o hiç düşünmüyor mu?*
> _Does he never think about your expense? _
> 
> Gider = who is going > adjective > expense
> Gider + in = your expensive
> Gider + in + in = of your expensive
> *Ok?*



*Çevirenin - of the translator (or the person who translates)

Çevirinin - of the translation

**Giderinin çokluğunu o hiç düşünmüyor mu?

Does he never think about his much expense? 

Gider - i - n - in

Gider - Expense

Gider-i >> Gideri - his expense (-i possesive suffix)

Gideri - n - in >> of his expense ( -n is combining consonant, -in is genitive case)
*


----------

